# wiki test pic



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Just moved the right hand one forward an inch as i just hit the rod trolling occasionally. lefty is right I'm a big guy with long arms which helps!


----------

